# Effect of saltwater on Eheim canister filters?



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all - just wondering... would there be a concern with rust within the internal components of a Eheim Classic canister filter if it was used in a saltwater tank?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bowser said:


> Hi all - just wondering... would there be a concern with rust within the internal components of a Eheim Classic canister filter if it was used in a saltwater tank?


The only metal the water comes in contact with as far as I know is the impeller's magnetic base.

You sure you want to use an Eheim for SW?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would steer clear of canister filters with saltwater. Lots of info out there on the risks

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> The only metal the water comes in contact with as far as I know is the impeller's magnetic base.
> 
> You sure you want to use an Eheim for SW?


Thank you. I'm not using it on saltwater - it's just that the person before me did, so I was just wondering what effect that may have had on the canister. I opened it up and checked the impeller and it seems ok. I tried running it and it does make a bit of noise, but that could be just wear and tear and I may need to replace the impeller in future anyways.


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Kweli said:


> I would steer clear of canister filters with saltwater. Lots of info out there on the risks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Thanks - am actually going to use it on a freshwater tank but the canister came from a SW tank...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

As long as it still runs there's nothing wrong with it. Did you give everything a good rinse? Especially the media?

Should work for you for a long time.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Run some vinager and water through for a day or so

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks - yes I rinsed everything and cleaned out the impeller as well. Seems to be in good shape.


----------

